# Service Campaign 66J8 Cowl Seam



## ttbbsolid (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi All.
I was checking for recall info on my 2018 SEL and found this new service campaign

Cowl Seam
VW ACTION CODE 66J8
REPAIR NEEDED
START DATE 10-30-2018
DESCRIPTION & REMEDY sections are empty.

I did the forum search but wasn't able to find any.
Does anyone know about this ?
What is Cowl Seam ?
Is this another welding issue like the B-pillar ?

Thanks.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Now that you know what a “cowl leak” isn’t, it’s time to talk about what a cowl leak is. First off, a “cowl” is the top portion of the front part of the automobile body. It supports the windshield and the dashboard. Over time, the seal between the cowling and the rest of the body can wear away or rust, leaving room for leakage.

It’s possible that a leak can be caused by holes that drain water from the cowl into the engine. A cowl leak could also be caused if the drain below and outside of the heater hoses become blocked or rusted.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

ttbbsolid said:


> Hi All.
> I was checking for recall info on my 2018 SEL and found this new service campaign
> 
> Cowl Seam
> ...


Has nothing to do with welding. They will apply water tape on a specific spot. 5 minutes and campaign done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I recall there were a thread on this forum about somebody's cowl seam leaking and frying some electronics inside.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

just ran my VIN, i have a recall for this as well. 
i just want my pano roof lighting back though hahaha


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Ran my VIN (early build) on the NHTSA didn't show. Checked VW recall site and it is listed there as a Service Campaign Service campaigns shown may be available for a limited time only. Please contact your authorized VW dealer for additional information. 
REPAIR NEEDED Cowl Seam
VW ACTION CODE 66J8

Going to check if my dealer can do this before I pick my car up this afternoon (has been in for 6th b pillar trip since Mon 10/22).


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Ran my VIN (Feb 2018 build) and get no pending recalls message. Those affected by this cowl seal recall, what are the build dates?


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

martiansoldier said:


> Ran my VIN (Feb 2018 build) and get no pending recalls message. Those affected by this cowl seal recall, what are the build dates?


Check it on VW site, it's a service campaign, so not sure NHTSA will show those?
http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

martiansoldier said:


> Ran my VIN (Feb 2018 build) and get no pending recalls message. Those affected by this cowl seal recall, what are the build dates?


I don't know about the build dates but I ran my VIN too . I have an early Tiguan (build date 8/2017 - I got an SE with fog lights) and I am affected by this "service action". Therefore it is probably safe to assume that the issue was caught and fixed before your build date.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Check it on VW site, it's a service campaign, so not sure NHTSA will show those?
> http://www.vw.com/owners-recalls/


That's where I checked. Not NHTSA.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I can't find the resource for Canada. Any URL links?


----------



## mknight (Mar 2, 1999)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I don't know about the build dates but I ran my VIN too . I have an early Tiguan (build date 8/2017 - I got an SE with fog lights) and I am affected by this "service action". Therefore it is probably safe to assume that the issue was caught and fixed before your build date.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I just ran my VIN on the VW web site and I've got the service campaign notice too. 

July 2017 build date. 

Don, I've got an S model with 4Motion, and it came with the fog lights too, but they weren't listed as an extra cost item (FLP package?) on the window sticker. I think my Tiguan sat on the dealers lot from September 2017 until June 2018 when I bought it with just 72 miles on the odometer. I've only got around 5000 miles on it so far, but it's been nagging me since September to do an oil change (10,000 miles or 1 year) so figure it passed the 1 year mark in September.

--Mike


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

mknight said:


> I've only got around 5000 miles on it so far, but it's been nagging me since September to do an oil change (10,000 miles or 1 year) so figure it passed the 1 year mark in September.


Yeah, I had the same issue. The dealer did not reset the service indicator when they sold the car. Therefore I started getting nagged about an oil change exactly one year after the build date. I just ignored it for about a month until I got to 10k miles. Then I changed my oil and filter.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

martiansoldier said:


> Ran my VIN (Feb 2018 build) and get no pending recalls message. Those affected by this cowl seal recall, what are the build dates?


Just ran my VIN and it says no recall for me build date is 06/18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noreastdub (Aug 6, 2018)

March 2018, no service campaigns as of now.


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

I just got my letter in the mail today I called the dealer and they told me that they don’t even have the parts to fix it yet so we will see


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Dealer did mine last week Nov 1 while it was in for b pillar rattle.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dealer told me the fix is a tape that goes on a seam in the metal frame behind the black plastic cowl.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

tdb2 said:


> Dealer told me the fix is a tape that goes on a seam in the metal frame behind the black plastic cowl.


Yep, My service ticket says
Inspected heat shield. found no tape present. installed new water tape per recall. Part 11316 66j8


----------



## EVANGELIONHD (May 9, 2012)

Got it in the mail today...









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## HokieScott (May 12, 2018)

Mines in this as well - built in 2/2018 - 
3rd recall on this one (Weld on the shocks, Pano light, and this one.. ) 

Hoping this isn't too major of a thing


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Weld on shocks? Haven't heard that one.


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer62 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Pictures are worth a thousand words*

Would someone please post a picture of the problem and the fix. Also does everyone who gets the notice actually have the problem or just may have it?


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

engineer62 said:


> Would someone please post a picture of the problem and the fix. Also does everyone who gets the notice actually have the problem or just may have it?


May have it. Second recall in two months. Never actually had problem with either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

So the fix is duct tape....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## amishra (Jun 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

scirockalot8v said:


> So the fix is duct tape....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It’s special water tape, automotive/industrial grade tape made by 3M. So not quite duct tape..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttbbsolid (Aug 17, 2005)

*got it serviced*

Thanks you all for your responses.
I got it done last week when my car was in service for B-pillar noise 2nd attempt.
I didn't take a look to find what they did but when I do, I will take some pics and upload. Hope it's 3M brand tape, not a cheap one. 
They also did disconnect roof LED lighting.
Now I still hear B-pillar noise on both sides still, and the disconnected LED power connector started to make buzzing and rattle sound on rough road, and during braking.
I went in to get rid of the noise, but VW brought in new noise.

My car is in a shop again for the 3rd attempt and got a brand new 2018 Jetta loaner which still have dealer stickers on its windows.
This Jetta have wind noise on driver side which seems like misaligned door seal.

Now, this made me wonder if VW's workmanship and inspection is failing at Mexico plant...
Or it's just a new model first year type of thing..
I had several VW/audi but never really had issue like this...

Sorry for venting here guys.

- James


----------



## windstalker (Nov 29, 2018)

*Repair details please*

I called my vw dealer. They said it was a 3 hour job and vehicle to be kept dry for 24 hours afterward.
Can someone tell me what is involved before I take the car in ?
3 hours seems an awfully long time for just installing a water tape.


----------



## ktrose1 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Cowl Seal*

After having the dealer address the recalls, cowl seal, shocks, and ambient sunroof lighting, I parked my Tiguan at an airport an hour into a period of over 24hrs hard rain, and returned days later to find dampness under the front rubber mats and of course a terrible smell. Whether the dealer actually addressed the problem or just sent a warranty rate bill to VWGoA after doing nothing I'll never know. 

2018 Tiguan SE:facepalm:


----------

